# Alterbridge's Myles Kennedy in a guitar competition?



## Ken (Dec 7, 2007)

The year was actually 1992. Enjoy


----------



## Apophis (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice, thanks


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 17, 2007)

is that all it took in the heyday of grunge?


----------



## Uber Mega (Dec 17, 2007)

Ohhhhhhh Miles


----------



## Drew (Dec 17, 2007)

guitarplayerone said:


> is that all it took in the heyday of grunge?



That's a little cocky from a guy who was still wearing diapers back then... 

I gotta say he's gotten a fuck of a lot better at singing since then. His chops are incredible, ypu weren't kidding when you said Tremonti's got nothing on him, but he also sounds like he doesn't quite know what to do with them yet. 

On one hand, it's a pity he hasn't really stuck with the shred thing, because this video shows a fuck of a lot of potential. On the other, he's since become a seriously good vocalist in a seriously good band, so it's tough to really bitch. 

Also, how old _is_ he here, 16?


----------



## newamerikangospel (Dec 18, 2007)

Hmm, so maybe thats where mark tremonti got his licks?


----------



## Ken (Dec 18, 2007)

Drew said:


> Also, how old _is_ he here, 16?





I'm going to guess 22 or 23. We're pretty close to the same age.


----------

